# GSPs Old & New



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The brown pups also ran hard up in Idaho over Thanksgiving. The youngster is growing up fast.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Those pics are great! Hope ya have more to come.

Rick


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice lookin pups!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

this is a little off topic but invaderzim your song of the day is kinda "Alternitive lifestyle"


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Great looking pics and nice dogs to boot.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pictures. 8)


----------

